# Best bedding for Rabbits



## jcroo65510

Hi. I was wondering what the best bedding is for rabbits. At the moment I am using woodchips and hay but the woodchips are so messy. Any suggestions to try & stop the mess? Ive read that you can use newspaper but have had good/bad reports on this? Thanks x


----------



## srhdufe

Some rabbits will shred newspaper. Oliver used to when i used to use it.... He would spend hours playing with it. It got to the point that he was covered in ink 

I just use hay now. As long as you use a litter tray then it should be fine to line the hutch/cage with

I sometimes use straw in the outdoor buns hutches if its cold, with hay on the top


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

You can get cardboard squares, ive used them they are very obsorbent and make little mess but dont keep the smell down at all really.

i use aubiose,hay and straw


----------



## hazyreality

Mine just rip up newspaper(but i use it for the guineas) they all have cross cut shreaded paper at the bottom with strip cut paper and hay on top. for their litter trays ive gone back to woodshavings because when I used paper they assumed their beds were toilets aswell! 

*Heidi*


----------



## happysaz133

Mine have hay and straw as bedding (hay downstairs, straw upstairs). It seems to keep them warm!


----------



## emzybabe

I use hay in the bedding with straw in winter and line the floor with some carpet or old towels and wood cat litter in the litter trays, shavings were so messy especially indoors I gave up a long time ago.


----------



## Lollie1515

i use woodchips, hay ands straw - only because i bag it up and mix it in with my ponys bedding up the stables - easy way to get rid of the dirty stuff. 

My boys seem to love it - give them them sheets of newspaper for them to rip up and have fun with.


----------



## sugarcookie

I keep mine indoors, so I suppose I don't have a great input in this, but I use carefresh paper bedding in his litterbox and give him enough hay in his cage to nest in if he gets cold. I once tried using commercial bedding inside the cage because he would pee all over, but it made too much mess.


----------



## Kammie

I just use hay in the shed, even the litter tray in the shed is just hay. Indoors I use dog blankets as beds and carefresh in the litter trays.

I will never use wood shavings again. I have used them in the past but have since read the fumes given off from it when the rabbit wee's can cause liver problems and kill them.


----------



## ThePetExpress

We find hay seems to be the most popular option with our customers


----------



## shutterspeed

hay is for eating, not for bedding....


----------



## Kammie

shutterspeed said:


> hay is for eating, not for bedding....


It can be both. I buy hay by the bale for £4 from a local farm shop, this I just use as bedding but they nibble on it too. For eating they get Burgess Excel forage with dandilion and marigold.


----------



## Gil3987

we have our bunny indoors and he has hay in his bed, he always uses the same corner of the cage to pee in which is crazy lol


----------



## lolabloob

i use woodshavings and hay in her cage, feed her timothy hay and then use recycled paper pellet things that i also use for the rats in her potty, she has recently decided tho that although she will continue to use the potty, she likes to tip it over after a while or dig in it!? x


----------

